#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Parkfeest Oosterhout 2008

## Koen van der K

[FONT=Times New Roman]Ha mede-forummers,

Bij deze een postje over het 11e Parkfeest dat hier in Oosterhout gaande is. Voor de duidelijkheid; ik heb als vrijwilliger voor de organisatie met het opbouwen meegewerkt en dus niet concreet met het geluid te maken gehad. Als audioman toch interessant er wat over te posten.

Zoals voorgaande jaren voorzag Purple weer alles (licht / geluid hoofdpodium park, zijpodium park, hoofdpodium heuvel en zijpodium heuvel), dit keer voor de verandering eens uitgerukt met V-DOSC.

Ik verbaas me wel eens waarom er in relatief zo korte tijd zo'n verscheidenheid aan systemen wordt ingezet / aangeschaft / whatever ... was het in 2005 Vertec 4889, 2006 STS (conventioneel, ik meen dat dit de huis-set van De Dijk was die daar toen optrad), 2007 Martin W8 en dit jaar dus V-DOSC.
Tot nu toe vind ik dat Vertec de beste weergave had, qua klank, afstraling, etc. STS klonk tot bepaalde afstand best OK maar had erg last van lobing en ongelijkmatige afstraling, W8 goed geluid en erg gerichte afstraling, V-DOSC dit jaar; weinig definitie, beetje "dun" geluid, "HiFi"-HF, ontbreken van een heel stuk mid spectrum waardoor vocalen er naar mijn mening niet goed uitkwamen, dus ook bij meerdere bands / technici. Ook het sub had een erg vreemde afstraling; klonk het op sommige plaatsen retestrak echt sub (rechtsachter de mixtoren), in andere grote gebieden (ehm ... de rest) gewoon niet. Dit is mijn mening althans, wil niemand beledigen (zou het tenslotte zelf waarschijnlijk niet beter kunnen) maar er moet echt meer uit zo'n set te halen zijn lijkt me. De throw was overigens wel erg goed, zeer gelijkmatig tot op zo'n 150 meter schat ik. Ook over de geluidsmix van de bands, het decor, de lichten (voor zover ik als geluidsman kan beoordelen ;-), de show, sfeer en de belangstelling niets dan goeds ... prima !

Enfin, wat er dit jaar hangt; 9x V-DOSC / 6x sub (ik meen SB28) per kant, 4x DV-DOSC frontfill, en nog wat STS conventioneel sidefill podium.
De hele reutemeteut aangestuurd door twee Lake's, amps waren onder het podium verstopt en heb deze dus niet kunnen zien, waarschijnlijk de L'acoustics Lab variant. FOH tafel 'n Heri 2000 en voor Within Temptation werd er 'n D5 voor geschoven.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]

9x V-DOSC per kant[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman]

6x sub per kant



Monitorhoek en 4x DV-DOSC frontfill / infill



Hoofdpodium totaal



Zijpodium park



De lakes, kijkbuis met SMAART



FOH tech van Within Temptation met de D5



... en waar het om gaat natuurlijk ! Op deze foto Within Temptation ... mooie show !


Morgen weer een dag, 's kijken / luisteren hoe het dan is ...

Groeten ![/FONT]

----------


## padoog

> [FONT=Times New Roman]
> amps waren onder het podium verstopt en heb deze dus niet kunnen zien, waarschijnlijk de L'acoustics Lab variant.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]



Crown 5000VZ :Wink:

----------


## Koen van der K

> Crown 5000VZ



 
hé ... had wel rackjes Macrotechs gespot op het podium maar dacht dat deze voor de sidefills (STS) waren. Waarom niet de "standaard" Labs eigenlijk ?

Groetos !

----------


## bones2001

Crown lijkt me stug.
Zal vast en zeker LA24-48 ( Labgruppen basis)
of LA 4-8 ( Camco basis) geweest zijn.

----------


## G_D

Crown zaten waarschijnlijk bij de aanschaf van de v-dosc, aangezien het geen nieuwe set is. Waarom nieuwe amps kopen als deze voldoen. Daarnaast is het al een flinke investering en dat ze later misschien overstappen naar l'acoustics labs of camco. Het STS draait standaard op mid/hoog op crest en laag op martin audio(lab oem). 

Leuk om wat foto's van de wat grotere klussen te zien, aangezien deze niet vaak op het forum worden gepost.

----------


## padoog

Amps zaten inderdaad bij de aanschaf van het set,

En ja, het Synco STS draait op Crest (7001/8001),Ook het laag.

----------


## Koen van der K

Zo ... laatste feestdag en weer wat pics genomen van de kleine podia op de heuvel.
Alles STS (RH "conventioneel") met de oude (maar degelijke !) Crest Pro series aangestuurd. Tafels van A&H (GL series), typische RH-STS sound (mid-midlaag kan er aardig doordouwen), zeker niet slecht maar wel afhankelijk waar je staat.
Klein minpuntje vond ik een FOH tech die af en toe lag te snurken ... duurde soms 'n halve minuut voordat 'ie doorhad dat er iemand een solo stond te doen op het podium.
Al wel een hele verbetering tov vorig jaar waar de FOH tech (o.a. bij Fay Lovsky) er zeker 2 a 3 minuten voor nodig had ... jammer maar enfin, die gasten zullen een zware nacht achter de rug hebben gehad.
Verder geen op- of aanmerkingen hoor ... prima sfeertje !



Totaalbeeld kleinste podium met RH-STS



Totaalbeeld groot podium heuvel, ook hier RH-STS / Crest Pro / A&H GL series FOH



6x V-DOSC array per kant zij-podium park



... 4x sub per kant



... en de bijhorende ampracks met idd Macrotech 5000's

Vandaag speelde o.a. The Scene en wederom was ik van mening dat de vocalen er niet OK in lagen ... rond de 150Hz een bult (rommelig mid-laag), beetje overheersend 7-8K en een "gat" in het mid-midhoog. Wat mij betreft duidelijk een systeeminregeling die optimaler kan. Maar enfin, het weer was OK, het publiek (en bier ;-) in grote getalen aanwezig en de sfeer weer buitengewoon goed !

Groeten !

----------


## SPS

Sjah, zeer slecht verdeeld sublaag kun je verwachten in een open veld met twee stapeltjes (L en R)
Doe maar eens een simulatie in Mapp-online!
Wanneer leren we nu toch eens om de subjes te verdelen over de breedte van het podium...
(Of een ander oplossing al-la Mr. Magu)

Zou van purple toch meer inzicht verwachten op dit gebied..of is het gemakzucht?

Paul.

----------


## DJ_matthias

lol, op die eerste en tweede foto's van 18/5 lijkt het wel of dat stackje speakers effe gammel op elkaar is gegooid  :Stick Out Tongue: 
zijn deze ge-tilt? of stonden ze echt zo wankel  :Big Grin:

----------


## jadjong

> lol, op die eerste en tweede foto's van 18/5 lijkt het wel of dat stackje speakers effe gammel op elkaar is gegooid 
> zijn deze ge-tilt? of stonden ze echt zo wankel



Achterop zitten mooie haakjes waarmee je het spul tegen elkaar kan trekken.

----------


## Koen van der K

> Sjah, zeer slecht verdeeld sublaag kun je verwachten in een open veld met twee stapeltjes (L en R)
> Doe maar eens een simulatie in Mapp-online!
> Paul.



Yep ... mijn idee, stapeltje van 2subs om de pakweg 2 meter had mijns inziens ook een wat meer egale spreiding gegeven.
Betreft dat "dunne" geluid en ontbreken van definitie in het spraakgebied (mid-midhoog); is dat een kritisch punt van V-DOSC of heeft 't meer met de systeemtuning te maken ?
Mijn issue overigens in de openingsthread is dat men nogal wat verschillende systemen in een relatief korte tijd heeft gehad; dit zal naar mijn inzicht hoofdzakelijk "politiek" zijn; kan me niet voorstellen dat er veel voordelen zitten aan het je telkens eigen maken van alle ins en outs van een systeem. Daarbij vond ik dat ze met Vertec een echt goed systeem hadden ... wat is dan technisch gezien het argument om weer over te stappen op 2 andere merken (Synco W8 en V-DOSC) ? Enfin, hier zullen vast goede (financiele) redenen voor zijn.

@DJ Matthias; op beide kleine podia had men per STS stackje 1 top wat naar binnengedraaid en ge-tilt om vooraan wat meer frontfill / infill te krijgen. Het geheel zou niet echt een schoonheidsprijs winnen maar er zijn geen ongelukken gebeurt  :Smile: .

Zojuist terug van Extince ... pfff, die DJ heeft de V-DOSC subs en MA5000's echt gemarteld  :Big Grin: . Vanavond nog The Levellers maar dat zal ik vanuit de huiskamer wel verder volgen  :Big Grin: 

Groeten !

----------


## shure-fan

> Zojuist terug van Extince ... pfff,



heb je de user: Fohousert     nog gezien / gesproken?

(in een topic hier in het live gedeelte zegt de beste man dat ie foh doet voor Extince)

----------


## Koen van der K

> heb je de user: Fohousert nog gezien / gesproken?
> 
> (in een topic hier in het live gedeelte zegt de beste man dat ie foh doet voor Extince)



 
Nope, tussen mij en het mixertentje stonden zo'n 5000 man ... het park zat tot de nok toe vol dus geen doorkomen aan.

Hoewel hij maar 'n viertal mics en 'n DJ mixer onder de knoppen had was de mix / sound best OK (hij heeft goed opgelet hier op het forum ;-) maar met "martelen" doelde ik meer op het broekspijpwapperend laag ...  :Smile: . Ook was onze Fohousert snel met corrigeren toen Extince tussen 2 regels door de mic van 1 van de zangeressen pakte (die van hem had last van een rotte kabel). Met SPL's en sub weet hij iig wel van wanten ;-)

Minpuntje was weer de matige spraakverstaanbaarheid ... ik laat in het midden of dit V-DOSC eigen of een systeeminregelprobleem was maar het was op beide podia (allebei V-DOSC) niet OK. Vreemd overigens dat andere FOH techs dat niet hebben gecorrigeerd, bij alle bands / acts hetzelfde probleem. Zelfs mensen in het publiek gevraagd (je gaat toch op een gegeven moment aan jezelf twijfelen) die dezelfde mening hadden. Maar enfin, nokvol park, iedereen blij ... !

Groeten !

----------


## schrobbelbop

Nou het setje op podium 2 is niet gemarteld tijdens extince.

er was nog meeeer als genoeg headroom over. ik geloof wel dat 2 idioten
die voor het array stonden op de subs, en dan ook echt op 20cm afstand, dat zij wel gemarteld zijn...

----------


## dwali

G'dag tezaam..

volgens mij staan er nog wat vragen open, dus hier wat antwoorden..:
- zowel 2006 als 2007 was met Synco W8L-C. 2005 was ik er niet bij, al heb ik wel altijd met plezier met vertec gedraait..
- 9vd10 keer brengt een band zijn eigen tech mee (mainstage dit jaar was het 10vd10)
- Door de zeilen/verhoging klonk het extreem anders in de FOH tent, vooral het mid/midlaag was daar veel meer aanwezig (wat het dunnere geluid op het veld verklaard..)
- SUB en spreiding: sub is en blijft altijd een comprimis, 1 stapel zo dicht mogelijk bij de array geeft een minder mooie verdeling over het veld. maar het rendement is hoger en het fasegedrag is veel netter. (het kan altijd mooier en beter, maar wie gaat die rekening betalen?)
- "Gemakzucht?" nee, een keuze.
- "Wanneer leren we nu toch eens...?" Hier ga ik maar niet op in..
- er zijn voor STS zowel crest (master+sub racken) als LAB's (sub-slave racken) in omloop..
- ontbreken van definitie: grotendeels te wijden aan klankbeeld in FOH tent.. Bart Peeters ook gehoord? Of Belle Perez?
- de boom die voor de SL array hangt maakt het ook niet makkelijker trouwens..

om het af te sluiten, HULDE voor de organisatie, elk jaar weer een vd gezelligste feestjes..

gr.dwali

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Dwali,

Bedankt voor je bijdrage, zowel in dit topic als op het feest (ik neem aan dat jij de systech was) !

Jammer van de opbouw van de mixtoren ... dat verklaart wel wat ja, hoewel een FOH tech er mijns inziens toch wel enigszins op bedacht moet zijn is het lastig inschatten.
Hoe zou je zoiets eenvoudig op kunnen lossen ? Zeilen compleet weghalen, "plafond" (tweede vloer) verhogen of demping aanbrengen ? Is dit probleem door de systech ook aan de organisatie doorgegeven ? De organisatie staat altijd open voor verbeteringen, zou een mooie zijn voor volgend jaar.

Betreft een sub array (arc) kan ik me niet voorstellen dat zo'n opstelling zoveel malen duurder zou zijn, zeker in verhouding tot wat er stond (en hoe lang het daar stond). Maar goed ... ik ken de budgetten en wensen natuurlijk niet.

Belle Perez heb ik op grotere afstand gehoord dus niet over het geluid kunnen oordelen. Bart Peeters was ik niet aanwezig. Waren de FOH techs er hierbij wel in geslaagd de vocalen er goed uit te halen ?

Last but not least ... hulde, helemaal mee eens, uiteindelijk gaat het om sfeer en gezelligheid en is bovenstaande "kritiek" niet meer dan een kleine kanttekening om het proberen nog beter te krijgen !

Groeten !

----------


## schrobbelbop

dit is wel een van de betere festivals om te komen ja!
wat was het eten goed!

de vrijwilligers waren ook super enthousiast en behulpzaam.
die hebben ons super goed geholpen met de bouw en de afbouw op het 2e podium!

----------


## dwali

Hoi Koen,

ik was idd de systech/foh engineer..

Dat soort FOH tentjes (zo'n grot van zeil binnen in de layer-toren) is altijd een ramp, voor zover het weer (regen) en de bier-regen (dat zouden we eens landelijk moeten aanpakken..) het toeliet heb ik de zeilen opgeknoopt. (staat op de lijst om door te geven, 1 groot zeil om de gehele toren werkt een stuk fijner, mits de vloer waar de lampie's op staan wel waterdicht gemaakt is..)

Het is niet makkelijk om zo extreem "anders" te mixen, helemaal als je bijna continue met delaytjes e.d. bezig moet zijn, en amper achter de tafel weg kunt...

sub arc: Ik vind een sub arc niet heilig, processor/amp-technisch had dat idd. gekunt, alleen ben ik van mening dat de 4 frontfilletjes daar nog niet misschien bij mee hadden kunnen komen.. met als resultaat dat de eerste 4tot6mtr middenvoor alleen maar belachelijk veel sub te horen krijgt, en daar staan juist de grootste fans.. 12subs vind ik te weinig om te verspreiden over zo'n breedte (arrays hingen 21mtr uit elkaar).. kortom compromis..

ik vond zowel belle als bart peeters erg okee..

kritiek is altijd welkom ;-) 

gr.dwali

p.s.: de crown ampen voorhet l-acoustics stond links en rechts OP het podium.

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Dwali, hebben we elkaar donderdagavond met opbouwen heel kort effe gesproken; jij was daar toen aan het uitruisen met je mic tegen de vloer, ik hielp daar met opbouwen.

21 meter met een subarc ... naar binnen toe delay-en en wat met de levels spelen om het te matchen met de frontfills (die stonden overigens niet erg luid, podium backline en sidefill kwamen er ruimschoots bovenuit); maar je moet idd schipperen en keuzes maken, in geval van subarc zou dat idd ook weer een dikkere stapel infill met zich meebrengen. Iets meer budget zou een oplossing kunnen zijn.

OK, met dat zeil in de layertoren toch misschien iets om mee te nemen voor volgend jaar, misschien met wat geluidabsorberende panelen of andere acoustische aanpassinkjes ... ik zal ook 's een balletje opgooien. Jammer dat ik Belle Perez en de andere BP ook niet heb gehoord, stonden die FOH gasten half buiten de tent ? ;-)

Enfin, bedankt weer voor je info ... tot volgend jaar ?!


Groeten !

----------


## RePo

> 



Van welk bedrijf kwam dit podium??

----------


## Koen van der K

> Van welk bedrijf kwam dit podium??



Voor 99,9% zeker van Gigant podia (tenzij zij het ergens anders vandaan hadden).

Groeten !

----------


## dwali

he die Koen,

- frontfills stonden al op max te draaien.. (zoals ik al zei, die zouden dus nooit mee kunnen komen met het sub-geweld)

wat betreft dat iets meer budget een oplossing zou zijn, dat soort dingen liggen vaak een stuk moeilijker en complexer als je denkt.. daar komt bij, het kan ALTIJD beter en mooier en vooral duurder..

Belle stond met hun profile op dezelfde plek als WT, peeters draaide op onze 2000..

gr.dwali

----------


## dokter dB

hey dwali dat moet dan dennis zijn toch?
ik was ook een paar keer op parkfeest en vond het heel leuk
gezellige mensen met bier  :Smile:  en lekker eten.
die boxen intersesseren me niet zo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Vorig jaar was ik gasttec (foh/postman) toen was dennis ook systec en dat was idd met w8LC en dat ging prima, het jaar ervoor was ik er ook (arnouk), er waren toen wat lowtjes bij de w8lc's gehangen kan me herinneren dat ik daar van tevoren wel wat aan heb gesleuteld qua eq en delay (lowtjes waren eerst apart geequed ofzo bleh  :Smile: )

Ik vind zon sub-arc maar een gedoe. ziet er leuk uit op de computter dat wel, maar als je breed wil bogen weet ik het niet meer. al die delays en dat gekloot. Als je fly redelijk full range is (wat vdosc zeker is) heb je daarvan toch ook al horiz. dips van de L/R fly.
Moet zeggen dat ik in een feesttent wel weer hele goeie ervaring heb met een subline.  
Wat ikzelf vaak prima vind werken (maar ieder zn voorkeur natuurlijk) is onder de flys gewoon aansluitend sub links en rechts, en dan in het midden nog 2 stacks van gelijk aantal (dus bijvoorbeeld in totaal 4 stapeltjes van 3)
De middelste 2 stackjes op een iets lager kantelpunt zo je wil (70 Hz ofzo)en dichterbij gedelayed, afhankelijk van hoe breed je wil en op welke plek je het zwaartepunt wil leggen qua laag.
nou doei

----------


## dwali

> hey dwali dat moet dan dennis zijn toch?



Heb je helemaal goed..

gr.dennis

----------


## sjoerd

Ik mis nog een reactie op de vraag van Koen;
Purple is overgestapt op RH/Martin ofwel Synco ivm toetreding tot synco netwerk.
Maar waarom ze nu ook ineens met VDOSC werken is mij een raadsel.

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Dwali,

Aha ... die DV-DOSC doosjes stonden al max ... hmmm, ik begrijp je punt.
Ook dat aan alle mooie oplossingen een prijskaartje hangt; ik bekijk het meestal vanuit technisch oogpunt en dat conflicteert wel eens met de financiele belangen (dat zullen meer techneuten ervaren ;-)

Vorig jaar (of was het nou het jaar ervoor ?) had men een stapeltje Phlippo subs naast het systeem gestapeld ... kan me herinneren dat Marcel toen ook redelijk wat moest sleutelen om die verschillende subs in het gareel te krijgen ... was ook wel een beetje een maffe opstelling en vragen om geprul, maar goed.

Maarreh, Dok ... publiek en bier in grote getalen, hier in het Brabantsche lijkt de regel op te gaan dat het aantal geconsumeerde liters bier recht evenredig is met het aantal boxen dat hangt ... Purple, doe je best volgend jaar :-)
... daarbij zijn Wosterhouters "stikkes leutig volk" ;-) Kom volgend jaar weer 's langs ... !

Groeten en bedankt weer voor jullie info ... !

----------


## dwali

> Maar waarom ze nu ook ineens met VDOSC werken is mij een raadsel.



ik denk dat ik deze vraag doorschuif naar 'schoffelbob' (staat bij P op de loonlijst).. gr.dwali

----------


## schrobbelbop

Omdat we grote boxen nodig hadden...

----------


## Koen van der K

> Omdat we grote boxen nodig hadden...



... euhm, ok  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dus W8L en Vertec is niet "groot" genoeg  :Smile: , of had Synco-partner Ampco niet zoveel op de plank  :Big Grin: 

Enfin, er zal vast een goede reden voor zijn hoor ... was gewoon nieuwsgierig waarom zo regelmatig met verscheidene grote systemen wordt gewerkt, kan me niet voorstellen dat W8 / Synco / Vertec niet geaccepteerd is in dit marktsegment.

Groetos ...

----------


## dwali

2006 martin subs van philipo, en meegevlogen STS lows..
2007 martin wsx subjes

----------


## schrobbelbop

> ... euhm, ok 
> 
> Dus W8L en Vertec is niet "groot" genoeg , of had Synco-partner Ampco niet zoveel op de plank 
> 
> Enfin, er zal vast een goede reden voor zijn hoor ... was gewoon nieuwsgierig waarom zo regelmatig met verscheidene grote systemen wordt gewerkt, kan me niet voorstellen dat W8 / Synco / Vertec niet geaccepteerd is in dit marktsegment.
> 
> Groetos ...



vertec is eruit gegaan bij de overstap naar het synco netwerk.
daarvoor is het compact van synco gekomen. daarnaast hadden we een groter systeem nodig maar er was niet genoeg synco w8l te krijgen. vandaar....

----------


## G_D

Heeft ook niet meegespeeld dat bepaalde techs van de bands van Purple liever met V-Dosc werken? Kane heeft ook nog concerten gedaan met V-Dosc, toen Purple nog geen V-Dosc had.

----------


## moderator

Volgens mij is het niet de bedoeling dat de aankoopkeuzes van bedrijven hier worden geevalueerd, graag on topic verder en is je nieuwsgierigheid groter, ga dan ff een bak koffie scoren bij Harry.

----------


## Koen van der K

> Volgens mij is het niet de bedoeling dat de aankoopkeuzes van bedrijven hier worden geevalueerd, graag on topic verder en is je nieuwsgierigheid groter, ga dan ff een bak koffie scoren bij Harry.



... heb je gelijk in.

Overigens nog aardig te melden dat alles binnnen 1 dag weer afgebouwd was, enkel wat materiaalbokken en karren sierden het park nog.
Ik neem aan dat alle apparatuur direct na afloop wordt ingeladen en weggereden ? Opbouw duurde overigens zo'n 2 dagen en wordt (buiten de geluid- en lichtapparatuur) nagenoeg allemaal door vrijwilligers gedaan. Petje af voor die gasten !

Groeten !

----------


## Boriss

Zo Koen fotograaf geworden,

Volgens mijn info is het best mogelijk dat er volgende keer weer een ander mark staat. Een klant van mij heeft destijds al hun Verteq overgenomen. En sinds Stagepro is overgenomen door een verhuurbedrijf uit het oosten van het land zullen we het op nog meer festivals tegen komen. Zo ook op eerste pinksterdag in Breda. Het hadt voor mij een voordeel ik hoevde niet de tuin uit om de muziek te horen. Waar ik andere jaren geen last van had. Maar ja Vrijdag eens luisteren hoe het in Amsterdam klinkt dit jaar bij de toppertjes.

----------


## renevanh

> of had Synco-partner Ampco niet zoveel op de plank



Afgelopen weekend nog wel, dus dat kan het probleem niet geweest zijn.
(Nu overigens niet meer... je wil niet weten wat er in de arena hangt voor die toppers...)

----------


## Boriss

Ja inderdaat Rene in de Arena hangt Synco. Het geluid was ook een stuk beter dan vorig jaar en het mixen was een makie. Aan beidezijde de video schermen al 11 stuks (X 4) dan nog voor de eerste ring 4 sets van 6 stuks, de tweede ring maar niet meer geteld. Een compliment voor de ontwerper van de set. Ik zag ook op de side van L accoustics dat ze in nederland geen bedrijf meer hebben dat hun in de verhuur vertegenwoordigt.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Ik zag ook op de side van L accoustics dat ze in nederland geen bedrijf meer hebben dat hun in de verhuur vertegenwoordigt.



jawel, rental heeft dat spul...
Rent-All - Audio

Dat is het spul van stagepro...  :Wink:

----------


## oscarfritschy

> [FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]



Ff vraagje tussendoor. Hoe heten die dingen in het linker rack ook alweer?
met die 4 gekleurde cirkels?

grtz

----------


## jadjong

> Ff vraagje tussendoor. Hoe heten die dingen in het linker rack ook alweer?
> met die 4 gekleurde cirkels?
> 
> grtz



Dat zijn Pioneer CD Spelers  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Koen van der K

> Ff vraagje tussendoor. Hoe heten die dingen in het linker rack ook alweer?
> met die 4 gekleurde cirkels?
> 
> grtz



 
CDJ-CONTOUR  :Big Grin: 

Zonder gekheid; Dolby / Lake Contour, ze winnen wat mij betreft niet bepaald de schoonheidsprijs (beetje hoog china-crap-midi-set uiterlijk) maar echte schoonheid zit van binnen (toch ?)  :Smile:

----------


## oscarfritschy

> CDJ-CONTOUR 
> 
> Zonder gekheid; Dolby / Lake Contour, ze winnen wat mij betreft niet bepaald de schoonheidsprijs (beetje hoog china-crap-midi-set uiterlijk) maar echte schoonheid zit van binnen (toch ?)



idd..maar kon hem ff niet vinden...thnx..
grtz

----------


## Freek Fokker

> CDJ-CONTOUR 
> 
> Zonder gekheid; Dolby / Lake Contour, ze winnen wat mij betreft niet bepaald de schoonheidsprijs (beetje hoog china-crap-midi-set uiterlijk) maar echte schoonheid zit van binnen (toch ?)



Pak ze maar eens op. Die dingen voelen degelijker aan en zien er beter uit dan je op een afstand zou verwachten.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Dit zijn Dolby Lake Processors, geen Lake Contours. 
Het verschil en meer info kan je hier vinden Dolby Live Sound Products - Dolby Lake Processor, Contour, Mesa Quad EQ, and SmaartLive Controller
Hoog China Crap uiterlijk lijkt mij toch een weinig flaterende omschrijving voor zowat de allerbeste luidsprekerprocessor die er bestaat.
En inderdaad zoals Freek zei : Pak ze maar eens op. Die dingen voelen degelijker aan en zien er beter uit dan je op een afstand zou verwachten.
De koffie staat klaar, indien je er eens een paar wil komen bekijken/bevoelen/beluisteren.

----------


## Koen van der K

... hohoho ;-) ik had het hier dus enkel over het uiterlijk hè, kan toch niet ontkennen dat dat wel een bepaalde "smaak" vereist toch ? Uiteraard hebben deze apparaten een meer dan behoorlijke kwaliteit, status en reputatie, ik zal de laatste zijn die dat zal ontkennen ! En inderdaad ... Dolby Lake, "contour" hoort bij een andere Lake processor meen ik.

Maarreh, bij een vervolgontwerp hoop ik toch stiekum dat ze die toy-meters wat fatsoenlijker aanpakken ;-)

Groeten !

----------


## Freek Fokker

Dat klopt, de meters zijn ronduit k*t. Het is bijna onmogelijk om af te lezen hoeveel ie uitstuurt.

----------


## oscarfritschy

> maar echte schoonheid zit van binnen (toch ?)



En ik had het trouwens hierover, alhoewel ik een mooi uiterlijk ook best kan waarderen!

----------


## M'Elodie

> Sjah, zeer slecht verdeeld sublaag kun je verwachten in een open veld met twee stapeltjes (L en R)
> Doe maar eens een simulatie in Mapp-online!
> Wanneer leren we nu toch eens om de subjes te verdelen over de breedte van het podium...
> (Of een ander oplossing al-la Mr. Magu)



Overigens die line opstelling is geen exclusieve uitvinding van Mr. Magu. Die heeft deze truucjes ook ergens gelezen/gehoord :-)

----------


## M'Elodie

> Dat klopt, de meters zijn ronduit k*t. Het is bijna onmogelijk om af te lezen hoeveel ie uitstuurt.



dan heb jij een apparaat gezien waarvan de "view angle" niet goed stond, of het display op gedimd stond. 
Kan uit ervaring spreken dat de meters zeer duidelijk zijn. Bovendien is het niet echt interesant, want de headroom die het apparaat heeft dat heeft geen PA systeem ter wereld :-)
Ik vind het spacy uiterlijk best wel cool. In het donker kun je ook nog met gemak de krant lezen van al het licht dat ervan komt (overigens kan het ook gedimd worden).

----------


## Veenstra

> OK, met dat zeil in de layertoren toch misschien iets om mee te nemen voor volgend jaar, misschien met wat geluidabsorberende panelen of andere acoustische aanpassinkjes ... ik zal ook 's een balletje opgooien. Jammer dat ik Belle Perez en de andere BP ook niet heb gehoord, stonden die FOH gasten half buiten de tent ? ;-)
> 
> Enfin, bedankt weer voor je info ... tot volgend jaar ?!
> 
> 
> Groeten !



Laatst gezien bij een soortgelijk foh tentje dat ze daar een overgebleven stuk backdrop aan de binnenkant tegen het zeil gespannen hadden met de haken zelf en verder met ty-wraps.

Volgens de systeemtech joost mag weten wie, loste dit een groot deel van de acoustische probleempjes (voor hem) op.
Dit was onder omstandigheden : Droog, weinig wind, normale pa (dus geen line array) , sub 4x stack van ik denk 4 D&B b2 subs verdeeld over +- 18 m
En in een steiger de c4 topjes, als infill stonden er ook nog een aantal c4 topjes mechanisch gericht dmv een di box er onder :Confused:  verder heb ik niet op aantallen gelet. 

Simpele manier maar misschien handig? 
iig was het geluid hier erg goed ook met amateurbandjes, alleen was er wel erg duidelijk wie er niet en wie er wel konden zingen.

Grtz

Veenstra.

----------


## berolios

> Laatst gezien bij een soortgelijk foh tentje dat ze daar een overgebleven stuk backdrop aan de binnenkant tegen het zeil gespannen hadden met de haken zelf en verder met ty-wraps...



Zodra ik denk dat dit helpt en er een stuk backdrop oid voor handen is doe ik dit ook zo vaak mogelijk... het helpt vaak echt heel goed !! Heb dit eigenlijk nog nooit iemand anders zien doen :Cool: .

Veel van die FOH tentjes zijn gebouwd als een soort 'oorschelp'... je wordt dan echt helemaal gek binnen, terwijl het buiten niet eens zo hard is. Je neemt met zo'n stuk backdrop veel van de vervelende reflecties die dit veroorzaken weg... met als gevolg dat het verschil tussen buiten en binnen de FOH-tent een stuk minder groot wordt.

----------


## Koen van der K

kijk ... dat zijn mooie tips, neem ik mee naar de organisatie voor volgend jaar.

Groetos en bedanktos !

----------


## s142918

Voor wat betreft de Dolby DLP:

_




As Dolby looked to the future, we observed an accelerating shift toward integrated speaker processing, equalization, and digital audio networking into amplifiers and powered speakers. As a result of these observations, Dolby and Lab.gruppen developed a program to take advantage of this trend by creating an amplifier that integrated DLP technology. So the Lab.gruppen PLM 10000Q Powered Loudspeaker Management system with DLP inside was launched to great successand we understand that more models will be introduced soon.
With the success of the Lab.gruppen project, and to align Dolby with our future corporate strategies, we have decided to exit the Live Sound business. As a result, we are announcing the final production run of the DLP, after which we will discontinue its manufacture. We have allowed the next 30 days (through September 30, 2008) for you to calculate your needs and to place final orders. This final production run will be set to fill the open orders we have as of the close of business on that date. Delivery schedules may vary from our previous norms, so please plan accordingly. 
Dolby is committed to supporting both the DLP and Lab.gruppens efforts for the future. We will provide our standard warranty coverage and one-year of software maintenance on this last run of DLPs (see the attached Warranty Statement and End User License Agreement for these details). Dolby is no longer developing new features for DLP or Lake Controller software after release 5.1. 
We would like to thank you for your support and hard work as we built this business. Your dedication and enthusiasm for the Dolby and Lake brands was a key component of the success we achieved. We are gratified to know that DLP technology will live on through our partnership with Lab.gruppen and we wish each of you much success in the future.



_

----------


## Outline

Oftewel: Bedankt en tot ziens maar nu opzouten!

----------


## ONYX entertainment

Dosce draaien bij Purple op 5000s en de SB218's op LA8 racks.

----------


## dwali

> Dosce draaien bij Purple op 5000s en de SB218's op LA8 racks.



beetje mosterd na de maaltijd.. ten tijde van dit topic draaiden de sb218's bij Purple ook nog op MA5002vz..

gr.dwali

----------


## Koen van der K

Ola Dennis, volgend jaar weer van de partij ? Zal ik weer 's wat foto's posten en 't lijstje gebruikt materiaal aan je vragen ? Misschien wel zo makkelijk ;-)

Ohja, nog bedankt voor je uitleg en tijd afgelopen keer !

Groetos !

----------


## dwali

Je weet het nooit he? (maar de kans is zeker aanwezig...)

----------

